# How To Deal With Ties



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, it looks like we're going to have at least one tie in the slingshotforum.com online tournament. So how do we resolve it?
I want your input on this. This topic will be open for suggestions until May 31st at which time I'll put up a poll of the submitted ideas. The poll will run until the end of this round of the tournament on June 7th. The winning idea will be our tiebreaker round that will run from June 7th to the 14th. With any luck the next tournament will start on the 15th.
So let's hear it! What would you like to see as a tiebreaker?
Please keep suggestions to things that anyone could get the materials for, either printable targets (www.targetz.com is a good source) or common objects and keep the distance at 10 meters.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My suggestion is to break the tie by seeing who can get the most consecutive shots into, say a 1.5 inch circle. Now, you cannot use the same circle because it will be impossible to tell after a few shots how many are in there. So, make a page with 5 bulls eyes of 1.5 inch diameter, say two at top corners, one in the middle of the page, and two at the bottom corners. Shooting sequece is left to right, top to bottom ... target #1 is upper left corner, #2 is upper right corner, #3 is middle, #4 is lower left, and #5 is lower right. Shooter puts up a target and fires 5 shots at the bulls in order. The goal is to put one ball in each circle, in order. After 5 shots, check target ... if all are hits, put up another target, and continue this sequence until there is a miss. Whoever gets the most consecutive hits wins.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like Charles idea, with a couple adjustments. A new target is used to break the tie, one that is developed specifically for this, and is not shown to anyone until the day of the competition. The competitors have to submit their video within 24 hours of the targets release.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

AaronC said:


> I like Charles idea, with a couple adjustments. A new target is used to break the tie, one that is developed specifically for this, and is not shown to anyone until the day of the competition. The competitors have to submit their video within 24 hours of the targets release.


This is a good idea.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Why not just go to 15 m? Same target, 5 shots. Time constraints won't work for some people.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Consecutive can hits? Everyone keeps their videos private and uploads them at a certain time. They'll have an hour or so to upload say like 9PM to 10PM EST on a certain date. This way we have no idea what each others scores are until that time if we limit it to like an hour or two no one will be able to reshoot.

The whole "we won't have the time" thing is solved because you can upload the video to youtube at any time...just keep it set as 'private'. Then at the set time, just take 2 minutes to post the video onto the forum and make the video public.

I hate shooting cans and I like shooting paper, but with any kind of paper target we'll always have the "cut the line" debate.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

We could always use clay pigeons at 15m. They are cheap and readily available. 
http://www.amazon.com/Daisy-Shatterblast-Refill-Disks-pack/dp/B0002ILDKQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1337304354&sr=8-2


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

AaronC said:


> We could always use clay pigeons at 15m. They are cheap and readily available.
> http://www.amazon.co...37304354&sr=8-2


Hard targets, I like that, they come in a smaller size than the standard so could still be shot at 10 Meters for those guys that don't have room. Clays get my vote,
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The Shatterblasts are cool with me as long as nobody objects to buying them.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

KennyCannon said:


> Consecutive can hits? Everyone keeps their videos private and uploads them at a certain time. They'll have an hour or so to upload say like 9PM to 10PM EST on a certain date. This way we have no idea what each others scores are until that time if we limit it to like an hour or two no one will be able to reshoot.


Me likey.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry I'm a day behind on this, poll forthcoming.


----------

